
Ask HN: Which self-hosted solutions are you using? - mohitmun
I came across Perkeep[1] project today. I know some other self-hosted solutions like Rocket chat[2](Slack alternative), Redmine[3](Project management) etc.  Curious what other self-hosted are there and which one you are using?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;perkeep&#x2F;perkeep<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RocketChat&#x2F;Rocket.Chat<p>[3]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redmine.org&#x2F;
======
amanzi
I run a whole bunch of different servers and apps in Docker on an old laptop
with an i7 processor and 16GB RAM.

One of my favourite self-hosted apps is WikiJs
([https://wiki.js.org/](https://wiki.js.org/)). It takes a git repository of
markdown files and turns it into an editable wiki and syncs back changes to
the git repository.

I also use InfluxDB with Chronograf and Telegraf
([https://www.influxdata.com](https://www.influxdata.com)) to collect and
analyse logs. It's not quite as full featured as Elastic or Prometheus but is
easy to use, rock-solid and nice to look at. Plus they sent me a free pair of
socks (all the way to NZ) for filling in a survey! :-)

And to help manage all the Docker images I spin up and down, I use Portainer -
[https://portainer.io/](https://portainer.io/)

Forgot to add that just recently I've started to run Apache Guacamole to give
me remote access to my local LAN while I'm not at home. This is so great -
HTTPS access to RDP, VNC, and SSH sessions.
[https://guacamole.apache.org/](https://guacamole.apache.org/)

~~~
coaxial
How do you keep your docker images up to date? With virtual machines or even
lxd containers, you can enable unattended upgrades but not with docker. There
is a project (I forget the name) to destroy and rebuild containers with the
newer image version, but it doesn't work with images that are built off of
others using a Dockerfile.

~~~
AtroxDev
watchtower
([https://github.com/v2tec/watchtower](https://github.com/v2tec/watchtower))
is the project you're probably thinking of. It works great for me.

~~~
amanzi
This looks useful, thanks for the link.

------
actionowl
I setup Redmine, Gitolite, and Jenkins when I started working at a company a
few years ago. They worked great and we had a couple of python scripts to make
everything fit nicely together (git commit keywords to resolve issues, etc).

Then one day someone decided they needed "reports". We ditched our working
system and paid a bunch of money for the Atlasssian suite. To this day I still
miss our simple, functional, and free setup.

Bamboo was so bad that we eventually gave up on it and switched back to
Jenkins. Seriously Bamboo is one of my most hated software products of all
time.

We tolerate Confluence but the fact that the JIRA and Confluence have their
own, annoying flavor of markdown, which is different from Bitbucket's flavor
annoys me to no end.

Bitbucket (which was called something else before) does have a few nice
features but nowadays there are options better than gitolite alone. JIRA has
those pretty reports that someone wanted and that are never accurate.

yay.

~~~
chrisseaton
> We tolerate Confluence but the fact that the JIRA and Confluence have their
> own, annoying flavor of markdown, which is different from Bitbucket's flavor

How do they justify this? It trips me up every single working day of my life.
The products look identical so all I see is a text box on a white site with
blue accents and I inevitably start writing the wrong markdown.

~~~
thepratt
It's got so much worse. Even within JIRA there's 2 different flavours: the
backlog preview _new_ updated version, and the old horrid detail issue view
version. Annoying doesn't start to describe it.

------
aloisdg
Awesome list: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted) Subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/)

~~~
ptman
I came here looking for reviews and recommendations instead of a list of
everything under the sun where I have to figure out what's good and what isn't

~~~
gremlinsinc
I'm with you in that I love the HN input, but it's nice to see links to the
'awesome lists' for reference. I generally bookmark these types of threads
under 'hackerNews BestOf', to come back to later on. Doesn't hurt to share
them in a comment, just ignore if it doesn't benefit you directly.

So, while today I'm not interested in the 'lists', when I come back looking
for x,y,z I might be.

------
messe
I've been trying out fossil[1] for some small personal projects, it's a DVCS
based on SQLite (from the same author, drh) and includes a wiki and issue
tracking.

I think I might even be starting to prefer it to git/git(lab|hub).

[1]: [https://www.fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wi...](https://www.fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki)

~~~
executesorder66
How well does fossil work with binary files?

~~~
rement
Potentially corrected about 9 years ago? [http://fossil-users.fossil-
scm.narkive.com/3Gpi9Y1n/fossil-s...](http://fossil-users.fossil-
scm.narkive.com/3Gpi9Y1n/fossil-slow-on-binary-file-changes-reason-and-
workaround)

------
dmytrish
\- Gitea for my git repositories (moved from gitweb);

\- Syncthing + my own FileShelf[0] as a web interface, instead Dropbox;

\- Miniflux, a web RSS reader;

\- IPython notebooks;

\- Customized Jekyll for my blog + comments powered by self-hosted Isso;

\- postfix/dovecot + Roundcube for the web mail;

\- ejabberd (mostly to have notifications from my VPS);

\- goaccess for the web server statistics, portainer and a couple of FCGI
scripts for monitoring and deployment;

I am still not satisfied with my setup completely and there are many other
things I'd like to tinker with (e.g. DokuWiki, Grafana/Prometheus).

sandstorm.io looks very promising, but the last time I was put off by its
desire to take over my VPS (maybe I will bite the bullet and get another
dedicated VPS for it).

[0]:
[https://github.com/EarlGray/fileshelf](https://github.com/EarlGray/fileshelf)

~~~
slipwalker
i'm curious, i assume you bought a SSL certificate for your postfix/dovecot
setup, myself i'm using one from sslforfree, do you mind to tell where did you
got yours ? Recommended ?

~~~
dmytrish
A free certificate from Let's Encrypt works great for me. Before that I used
free certificates from StartSSL.

------
zeta0134
I've been using sandstorm.io at the recommendation of a friend, and I'm pretty
impressed with it. It's kind of like containerised apps that you run like a
server, and once it's set up it's super easy to manage. It's replaced Trello
and Evernote for me, and had a bunch of useful trinkets out of the box.

------
leonroy
Running similar setups on my home lab and company lab:

* VMware VSphere/ESXi

* JIRA / Confluence (managing tickets and wiki)

* FreeNAS (server facing file server duties)

* Synology (user facing file serving duties)

* Zimbra (mail server)

* pfSense (gateway, dhcp, dns, vlans)

* SIPP (SIP endpoint testing)

* Elastix (Asterisk PBX/VoIP Server)

* Windows Server (DNS, DHCP, file serving)

* Openfire (XMPP/Jabber server)

* NAKIVO (VMware backup server)

* Zabbix (SNMP/IPMI/Server monitoring server - amazing product but a PITA to setup)

Thinking about trying Proxmox though once my VMware licenses come up for
renewal.

As an aside the most trouble free, zero maintenance server in my home lab is
the Windows Server. Updates itself without filling up /boot and killing itself
(Ubuntu I’m looking at you...). It takes up hardly any resources on the
Hypervisor and just runs and runs. Haven't had to login to it in years.

Really wish Microsoft brought that rock solid ethos to Windows 10. Their
server products are absolutely incredible.

~~~
executesorder66
Do you use Zimbra at work? How is that compared to using Exchange for example?

Any drawbacks?

~~~
leonroy
Yep, we use Zimbra for company mail. I've only used Office 365 though not
Exchange standalone so my comparison reflects that.

Pros for Zimbra are:

It supports Exchange Web Services and ActiveSync so you get complete feature
parity for setting up Macs/iOS and other Exchange supporting devices. Makes it
as easy setting up users as a full O365 setup.

Licenses are pretty cheap, we're paying I think £400-500 for 25 users per
annum.

The web interface is good and has very strong feature support for aliases,
mail filtering (O365 filtering is abysmal).

Supports adding External mail IMAP/POP accounts so you can send/receive all
your Gmail emails from Zimbra.

It is very standards compliant with excellent IMAP, CalDAV, SMTPS, POP3, EWS,
ActiveSync support. No half baked support unlike IMAP on Exchange or Gmail
which occasionally does something protocol hostile.

Cons:

Zimbra web interface is not as good as Gmail or O365. It's okay though and
feature rich.

If maintaining your own deployment expect some hours put in setting up the
usual stuff like SPF, DKIM, DMARC, LetsEncrypt.

Standard support is slow although they do eventually get the issue fixed.

I don't believe Zimbra supports anything like O365's Shared Mailbox feature.

Spam filtering is not great, certainly not compared to Gmail.

~~~
executesorder66
Thanks for your reply.

It has always annoyed me that almost everyone uses exchange or gmail. It's
refreshing to see people use something else.

------
superboum
Personnaly, I have built a "self-hosted" stack around the following services:

* Seafile (file hosting/synchronization/sharing/history)

* SoGo (a webmail that work with existing IMAP and SMTP servers and exposes an Exchange API)

* Matrix / Riot (matrix is a chat server, Riot is the web client)

* Jenkins 2 (Continuous Integration / Continuous Deployment)

* FreshRSS (RSS aggregator)

Authentication is managed by a single LDAP service (openldap).

I also plan to test/deploy:

* Peertube (video hosting)

* Mastodon (micro-blogging)

My next goal would be to distribute this stack on more than one server, in
order to improve availability.

------
fotcorn
Running on my NAS at home:

* GitLab (GitHub + CI/CD replacement)

* FreeNAS (Storage server)

* Nextcloud (Dropbox replacement)

* Syncthing (Dropbox replacement, Nextcloud did not work properly on my android phone)

* In progress: Kubernetes cluster (just for fun, RKE + rook.io)

* My own notes/wiki/task tracker I will release real soon now (TM)

Thinking about setting up Gitea + Drone.io, GitLab is just too heavyweight for
just using it as git Hosting + CI/CD.

~~~
kungtotte
What sort of hardware are you running? I'm looking to set something up myself,
and I like the look of FreeNAS as it sounds like it fits my use case but the
HW recommendations are a little out of my budget at the moment.

~~~
neilsimp1
Check out OpenMediaVault, I'm using it on a low-powered NAS after seeing the
requirements fro FreeNAS.

[http://www.openmediavault.org/](http://www.openmediavault.org/)

~~~
kungtotte
Hmm, that looks interesting. How do you like it? My primary use case is for
backing up our computers here at home and to more or less host a private cloud
so we can unload photos and videos etc. from our phones, and I like to make it
as painless and automatic as possible to make sure it actually gets done.

------
lucideer
I've tried perkeep out but couldn't really figure out its goal or purpose. It
seems to be built on a lot of interesting theoretical ideas of generalised
storage without an actual current application. In particular there's some talk
on their homepage about software archeologists being able to reverse engineer
the format easily in future, but that seems a little presumptuous if they
don't find a proper use case between now and that future. Right now it just
seems like a less convenient alternative to a filesystem.

I had a related thought recently when trying out the SecureScuttlebutt social
network: ssb seems like a format that could fill the intended use case of
Perkeep (throwing all your stuff in a database) with the added advantages of
(a) having broader applications today, (b) having a wider range of mature db
clients and (c) having a well-functioning existing hosted ecosystem for cross-
device syncing.

This isn't ssb's intended use case and I haven't tried it yet but I intend to.

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, I remember hearing about it (then called Camlistore) a decade or so ago,
and I visited the home page and saw "if you're a developer, you can probably
get some utility out of it". You'd think that, after ten years, they'd have
made something that the average user can at least install.

------
INTPenis
At home;

Emby-server for my home media library.

APU OpenBSD router for my outer-most internet router at home.

Unbound LAN resolver with a number of upstream unbound instances at different
VPS providers.

Libvirt hypervisor for personal projects.

Synology DS411slim NAS and one homemade with emby, I'm wanting to replace the
homemade one with FreeNAS mini though because I'm not happy with the HW in it.

At work I've setup, or helped setup;

Owncloud for internal file sharing and to clients.

A couple of gitlab instances, one for internal dev stuff and one for a client.

A homemade password pusher.

In-house developed monitoring system.

Really this list could go on forever so I'm going to stop here. Having worked
for 7 years at my current position with setting up various open source
solutions.

~~~
vageli
What is a homemade password pusher? Is that a method to securely send a
password to a colleague or something?

~~~
INTPenis
It's very simple actually, some would call it insecure but it's just a means
of sending an expiring link to someone where they can view the password
temporarily.

Because people were sending so many passwords over e-mail or text messages so
it was a necessity.

------
cherrybush
[https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea) self
hosted git service. They provide a prebuild statically linked binary. We use
it for some time now and it's just beautiful. In my opinion the nicest self
hosted git to date. Also the development is very active and new functionality
is added continuously.

------
mstaoru
I probably would happily use hosted solutions, but being in China, everything
is either completely blocked, half-works, or way too slow. So we (have to) use
Gogs[1] as own Github, Mattermost[2] as own Slack, and StandardNotes[3] as own
Evernote (Evernote has China presence, but it's a slightly different product +
privacy concerns). I'm also quite happy with Haraka[4] mail server for
outbound emails as a self-hosted Mandrill / Mailgun alternative.

[1]: [https://gogs.io/](https://gogs.io/)

[2]: [https://www.mattermost.org/](https://www.mattermost.org/)

[3]: [https://docs.standardnotes.org/self-
hosting.html](https://docs.standardnotes.org/self-hosting.html)

[4]: [https://haraka.github.io/](https://haraka.github.io/)

------
timlyo
Syncthing instead of dropbox. Works great for synching music (and only music
as I can just sync a single folder) and for replicating important files across
multiple computers.

I've got it on a linode and across all my computers.

[https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)

~~~
JeanMarcS
You know you can add several entries, and so several directories with
syncthing, do you ?

Me, I’ve got one for all administrative stuff, one for my web WIP, one for my
personal photos, etc...

And each doesn’t replicate on the same other servers, as you can choose by
entry.

------
anewhnaccount2
I'm quite a big fan of [https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/)

~~~
SpecialistEMT
Can you explain for example how can i update an app like Ghost which is of
2015 version atm. Is it even possible?

------
philip1209
I use Metabase for querying our SQL database. I love how easy it is to ask
questions of our data. I use it a couple of times per day.

It's free, and by self-hosting it I can keep our firewall rules locked down on
the DB.

------
h1d
* Mattermost - For chat system. It has proved to be quite stable for over a year and none of the people who used complained of bugs or annoyance. Recent version of mobile app seems to work just fine too. (They rewrote and separated it into a classic version.)

* Dokuwiki - Nothing new but it just works for my personal company memo. Its simplicity is good.

* monit - I love the easy to understand syntax of the config to monitor servers. Can also monitor the freshness of SSL certs when these days everyone uses Let's Encrypt and they expire pretty quickly. And bought m/monit a few times and I get to manage multiple servers' monit from its dashboard. I used to run Prometheus + Grafana for making pretty graphs of server activities but while the set up wasn't so hard, I felt the whole thing was a bit overkill for just monitoring server health and I'm happy with m/monit's simpler graphs. (Also does down sampling and purges old data.)

* InspIRCd - Not using anymore but had it for internal IRC chat before switching to Mattermost.

Tried BitWarden recently for password vault and it seems like a solid one but
the clients are not as versatile as Enpass, so, still looking around.

------
m-localhost
\- Wallabag (Pocket/Instapaper replacement) [1]

\- Embed (Embed.ly replacement) [2]

\- Nextcloud (Dropbox etc)

\- foobar2000 (Spotify :P)

[1]:
[https://github.com/wallabag/wallabag](https://github.com/wallabag/wallabag)

[2]:
[https://github.com/oscarotero/Embed/](https://github.com/oscarotero/Embed/)

------
confounded
Thank you for posting! Self-hosting is something I wish was discussed more
frequently on HN.

I’m yet to depend on any of them, but projects I’ve been eying up are:

\- Airsonic as a Spotify replacement (FOSS iOS clients)

\- Kodi as a smart tv/box replacement (had this for a while, worked great!)

\- NextCloud to host files (generally allergic to php, but too scared of iOS
binaries from China to trust the superior SeaFile)

~~~
executesorder66
For a spotify replacement also checkout funkwhale:

[https://funkwhale.audio/](https://funkwhale.audio/)

[https://funkwhale.eliotberriot.com/](https://funkwhale.eliotberriot.com/)

[https://fediverse.network/funkwhale](https://fediverse.network/funkwhale)

------
coreymaass
I'd never thought of WordPress plugins as self-hosted apps until I built my
WordPress plugin, Kanban for WordPress [1]. It can be thought of as a self-
hosted Trello. I've since seen a self-hosted Buffer, Pocket, Evernote,
Delicious/Pinboard, all on WordPress.

[1] [https://KanbanWP.com](https://KanbanWP.com)

------
zabowl
I use invoiceplane [https://invoiceplane.com/](https://invoiceplane.com/)

------
__mp
We run the Atlassian products Jira, Confluence and Crucible and soon Bitbucket
on premise. Gitlab is not an option because our main repository is a
relatively big Mercurial repository. There's also a couple of Jenkins servers.

Most of the on premise IT, with the exception of the Jenkins servers, are
managed by a local devops company.

We are a small company with 7 employees.

------
iuguy
I try to use self-hosted over cloud-based services. The loss of control over
data, privacy issues and just being burnt too many times means services are
ephemeral to me at best.

Some of the things I use heavily:

* Nextcloud

* Bookstack

* Privatebin

* Mailu (although I'm slowly moving to a manual setup)

* Wallabag

* Selfoss

I'm also waiting for pixelfed, peertube and pleroma to mature a little more.

I'm moving some of my content away from hosted platforms to self-hosted ones,
and looking forward to integrating DAT[1] and Gopher so people have
(relatively) safe non-HTTPS options to access content.

It's harder than it seems, although a large part of the puzzle is aggregating
the data from these sources and getting them into a format that works. I'm
considering creating a lifestream generator using my self-hosted data, and
then syndicating from there to various services.

[1] - [https://datproject.org/](https://datproject.org/)

~~~
h1d
Out of curiosity, how are you burnt so many times from online services?

~~~
iuguy
Probably more than anything else it was from when I bought my iPad. There was
an explosion in apps after I bought it, and services came with it, along with
subscriptions.

The first thing I knew something was wrong was when my subscription to BBC
Good Food Magazine changed, and I could no longer email myself recipes in any
meaningful format (I had to screenshot the page and share it).

A common one is when a service is bought out and goes to crap, or when a
service just goes under (like ma.gnolia) and you lose everything.

Plex has also burnt me by not letting me access content on my own network when
their online service goes down.

Facebook burnt me more times than I can count, but Cambridge Analytica was the
last straw.

My favourite type of burn is the breach of a security company burn, like
lastpass.

------
closeparen
Phabricator (tasks, wiki, and code review), Gitolite (actual repositories),
Mattermost (chat), Jenkins (CI).

------
zaarn
I run Nextcloud for my data storage, a Mastodon server, Postal for email
delivery, Shaarli to store my bookmarks, a selfwritten analytics system to
check what devices I should optimize my website for. Additionally a Gitea
instance for git repository access and Drone CI for ... CI as well as
TinyTinyRSS. An RSS reader I have yet to find a replacement for, stuff like
Miniflux and friends all don't have the category and filter system TTRSS has
so I'm stuck there.

Atm I'm preparing to also selfhost a small shop frontend and a Peertube
instance for my Mastodon instance. I also want to overhaul monitoring and log
shipping to centralize it and maybe reinstall a wiki for keeping track of
everything.

~~~
icebraining
Why would you want to replace TinyTinyRSS? It's been rock-solid for me.

~~~
zaarn
There is no direct need to replace it, however, TTRSS feels a bit overkill for
what I do, I could work with much less. The UI is also quite annoying to deal
with and every update breaks the theme I installed to make it bearable.
Additionally the author has been quite rude in reaction to bug reports or
simple support questions, so I'm not quite inclined to keep using the software
unless there is no good alternative.

The Author also pulled WebSub support for no good reason.

------
PenguinCoder
I can't really see what perkeep is or does form the cursoray look. As far as
self hosted goes, I do everything. Nextcloud, wekan, confluence, iredmail, web
host, /nginx, Hugo, openeats, suricata, etc... If I can't self host it, it's
not a contender for me. Anything I want to use, I need to be able to control
and host. I don't have a rocket chat, but I do participate in a trusted
version that I know the other party self hosts. I want to try out mastodon,
slag hosted as well. So many great options out there, I can't ever see myself
not using a self hosted version. I did give redmine a try but I'm just not a
ruby guy.

~~~
j1elo
I've considered going self-hosted a lot of times, for several "everyday use"
services. But there are always two things that make me hesitate:

\- Cost. My needs are small so in practice I can stay in the free tier of most
services.

\- Availability/Reliability work. All the maintenance burden would now fall
over me: data backups, network failures, etc.

Could you comment on these points, from your experience? (also whatever other
concerns you may want to point out about self-hosting services)

~~~
PenguinCoder
Sure. There are a lot of reasons I feel self hosting is better for my use
cases and threat model, yours may be different. The number one reason I
consider only self hosted, is for the control it offers me.

Cost wise, my self hosted operational expenses are -way- less expensive than
any cloud offerings, let alone signing up for every SaaS/PaaS service I want
to try out or actively use. Most offer self-hosted/self install for free,
charging for hosting on their infra. A single, reliable small VPS runs around
$3-$5/mo at the least. I have almost 30 VMs (not all powered on at one time)
on my own two e-bay purchased servers in HA. Also around a third of those VMs
require more RAM or storage than the low costs VMs. So just having those VMs
would cost around $200 a month. Though if I used cloud based, I likely
wouldn't have nearly as many VMs.

Upfront costs for the server + drives was ~$500. I also have a NAS that was
around $500 with drives. So all in one time costs around $1000. I've now used
those items going on 6 years, replacing a few hard drives here and there.

Backup wise, the hypervisor backs up images and snapshots to the NAS. I backup
the entire NAS to Backblaze B2 at a cost ~ $100 a year. S3 would be around
$750/yr alone.

Self-hosted: Capex: $1100 (hardware, some licensing items) Opex: $300/yr
(hardware replacement, backup costs, external necessities [domain, Voip trunk,
etc] )

Cloud hosted: Capex: $0? Opex (Lets say half the VMs, 15x$5) : $1700/yr

In terms of availability and reliability to make it work; it certainly does
take some time and effort to maintain. I am responsible for all the updates on
the OS and software of course,and I can't blame anyone else for failures.
Again, I like this level of control and responsibility. I can update on my
schedule for down time or when needed for security fixes. I'm not waiting
around for some one else to apply the fixes or inconvenience of unplanned
downtime for it. I'm not saying my stack is more reliable than AWS or Azure,
but I've taken steps to minimize issues. I'm still at the mercy of my one ISP
line and electrical outages of course.

What concerns me about self hosting: You're responsible for everything.
Security most of all, people seem to skimp on because it is difficult or gets
in the way. You can't make a 100% secure system anywhere, but if you're self-
hosting you absolutely need to work WITH security in mind and not sabotaging
for the sake of convenience or 'just getting it working'.

It's not a set it up and forget it situation. You still have to do updates and
occasionally fix things when they break. Reducing the amount of time and any
barriers to this is key in getting it done. Personally, I use orchestration
and automation tools to help.

Interoperability with other services/APIs can sometimes be finicky to get
right, especially behind NATted situations. Sometimes not worth the hassle.

Some ISPs block certain well known ports. Of course, NATting services that are
not well documented, also sucks sometimes. \----

TL;DR: I like the control that self hosted gives me. In my case it's cheaper
than AWS/VPSes. If you do self host, keep your stuff updated and as secure as
you possibly can.

~~~
j1elo
It's been almost a week but I still wanted to thank you for your long and
detailed reply.

I also felt that self-hosting could bring security issues to the table where
nothing was before... but of course the huge savings in other fronts might
compensate the extra work. In any case, that's a good looking setup you have
there!

------
akarambir
For our company, we use:

\- Gitlab and Gitlab CI

\- Zulip chat(moved from Mattermost)

\- Metabase for data visualization(will be adding InfluxDB soon)

\- Self Hosted Sentry(error reporting): Sentry is linked with Gitlab and Zulip
for alerts

\- Taiga: project management tool

\- OpenEDX: a beast :)

We are Python(Django) based ourselves and love that we can tinker with many of
these tools as they are too Django based.

At personal level, I use:

\- Mailinabox: Self hosted mail

\- Nextcloud: For file syncing, contact management, calendar and tasks, notes.

I have also looked at Perkeep several times(even set it up two times) but
couldn't include it in workflow. Especially mobile file syncing.

------
icebraining
I self-host a bunch of things, but the most recent is Radicale, to sync my
contacts and calendar. I run DAVdroid on my phone, and I haven't had to touch
it since I set it up.

------
gregoriol
Quite a few self-hosted stuff already mentioned, I'd add:

* Youtrack for bug/project tracking (made by the awesome guys pf JetBrains)

* Matrix for chat (only some internal rooms on the private instance, the users stay on the main official Matrix)

* Koken for photo galleries

At some point I'd also like to add:

* a map tile server for openstreetmaps, to remove any external dependency on Google/Apple/any maps

* a jitsi server

* a secure file storage/file sharing solution

~~~
n4r9
Your own personal map tile server? That's interesting... what are you planning
to achieve that you can't just get from openstreetmap.org? Will you run an
instance of graphhopper or project-osm alongside?

------
denvrede
Shortlist:

\- Apache Tika + Tesseract for OCR of mails - i hate physical paper

\- SOLR to index the output of the above mentioned data

\- Imaginary
([https://github.com/h2non/imaginary](https://github.com/h2non/imaginary)) for
image pre-processing of the scanned mails / documents. Its much more
lightweight than imagemagick.

\- Openhab2 for home-automation

------
sidcool
GoCD for Continuous Integration/Deployment and Delivery. It's working quite
well. Secondly, self hosted GitLab.

------
archi42
On a low end box:

* SSH

* OpenVpn

At home, started as needed:

* Samba for backups (dedicated NAS)

* Gitlab (VM on desktop)

I don't need much more. I'd like to merge all of this into my NAS, but the 14
hdd box draws 70W idle. I'm planning to use a rockpro64 instead to do all
that. Maybe then I'll find other useful things.

Oh, and I have a RPi1 as a 3d printing and mqtt server.

------
pmontra
Gitolite, Redmine. My company and my personal static web sites. Syncthing, if
that's self hosting (there is no host.) Etherpad, to experiment on Google free
collaboration.

I had a Mattermost server a couple of times in the last few years but I really
don't need it.

------
avh02
I use wallabag to keep track of things I want to go back to read when I have
time. Keeping open tabs wasn't cutting it.

It's not always perfect but after I set it up it has just kept running.
Browser add-on and phone app work decently.

------
ofrzeta
We are using Phabricator for tasks, kanban boards and chat, Projectsend for
exchanging files with clients, Gogs for Git hosting, Kimai for time tracking,
Zabbix for monitoring, Matomo for web tracking and SuiteCRM as a CRM.

------
Rugitho
[https://cloudogu.com](https://cloudogu.com) is a complete self-hosted
software development infrastructure with SCM, issue tracker, build server etc.
and it‘s Open Source.

------
geraltofrivia
Our research lab (Germany) uses a self hosted Rocket Chat instance as our
primary communication medium. We like the service. Although, their android
apps leave a little desired, recent updates have made them usable.

------
pmlnr
\- email: dovecot, postfix (w/ opendkim and opendmarc), bogofilter, rainloop

\- synthing for file sync

\- miniflux for RSS

\- WordPress for friends/family websites

\- prosody for XMPP

\- wallabag for bookmarks

\- centralized rsyslog & collectd

\- radicale for calendar/tasks/contacts sync

\- gammu for sms sending

~~~
h1d
I'm recently using RSpamd for spam filtering and I think I like it.

------
ocdtrekkie
Sandstorm.io, and the apps I use the most are Etherpad, EtherCalc, and Wekan,
which can all be hosted separately as well. Oh, and TinyTinyRSS, can't forget
my news reader app.

------
arantes
Big fan of cloudron.io !

------
tombert
I currently use Emby for handling movie streaming and Gitlab for local
development, which I serve with Docker containers running in Docker swarm
across 6 Odroid machines.

------
harlanji
I am building TinyDataCenter to host all my IT on RasPi progressively enhanced
by cloud; running the same images built for RasPi/Arm and regular x86 back
engineered with my big data platform/devops experience.

I’ve been running a live stream and vlog all year on it, now carrying it
around in a crate with a UPS, and posting design videos that follow scalable
patterns with minimal tools.

Nobody can ban me from the Internet, now.

I also recorded bootstrapping videos and most of the development via
screencasts and all on GitHub.

Kinda pitchy I know, but I sell nothing except services and only state what
I’ve done, in fact—I believe in it.

------
HNNewer
* Zimbra * Proxmox VE with multiple Windows/Linux services * Rocket.Chat * Jabber (deprecated) * Bugzilla * GitLab * SonatypeNexus * Jenkins

and much more

------
pacuna
Designing Data‑Intensive Applications. For Data Engineering

------
7402
On home server, CalDAV and CardDAV (instead of iCloud)

------
talonx
Gitlab, Jenkins.

------
TomK32
gitlab CE, discourse and owncloud.

